# Special - Fun-Stuff: Der PCG-Humor-Almanach: Lustige Zitate aus PC-Spielen - Machen Sie mit!



## Administrator (6. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,691927


----------



## baummonster (6. August 2009)

A bullet may have your name on it, but shrapnel is to whom it may concern - CoD4

All your base are belong to us - Zero Wing


----------



## Feuerfalke (6. August 2009)

Das bekannteste überhaupt:
Zero Wing "All your bases are belong to us"

Auch ganz lustig: Civ2:
"Mein Anführer, wir haben die Pyramiden festgenommen"


----------



## Talarin (6. August 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic
"Statement: Hk-47 is ready to serve, master."
"You don't need to call me master, you know."
"Query: Don't I? I was under the assumption that organic meatbags such as yourself enjoyed such forms of address."
""Organic meatbags?""
"Retraction: Did I say that out loud? I apologize, master. While you are a meatbag, I suppose I should not call you such."


----------



## baummonster (6. August 2009)

Ach ganz vergessen:

Its time to kick ass and chew bubblegum. And I'm all out of gum - Duke Nukem


----------



## Oberscht (6. August 2009)

Vampire Bloodlines (auf einem Warnschild):
"No Trespassing. Violators will be shot. Survivors will be shot again."


----------



## fobbolino (6. August 2009)

Oh, das bei der Gothic Serie geht aber anders (ist aus G2 DNdR im Sumpf/Banditenlager))
Paul fragt: "Und was wenn ich das nicht mache?"
Held antwortet: "Dann gibts ein paar aufs Maul, Paul'"


----------



## AzraelSEt (6. August 2009)

Grabstein: "Hier ruht Tobyn. Der an das Gute in allem glaubte. Er starb durch die Hand von Zombies, die er nach dem Weg fragte."

Baldurs Gate 1


----------



## Deathknight888 (6. August 2009)

Riddick Zitat ist glaub ich falsch 
"Es ist nicht der Sturz der dich tötet. Sondern der aufprall" 
bei meiner englischen Version mit deutschem Untertitel wenigstens


----------



## AzraelSEt (6. August 2009)

Immer wieder lustig, aber wohl nur für uns deutsche:

"Fire in the hole!"

Counter-Strike


----------



## AzraelSEt (6. August 2009)

"Egal ob Eisen oder Mensch, Beides bedarf harter Schläge."

Dark Project 2


----------



## AzraelSEt (6. August 2009)

Dom: "Meinst du die wissen was wir vor haben?" - Marcus: "Die sehen auch, dass wir keine Kekse verkaufen."

Gears of War


----------



## Highthrill (6. August 2009)

"Hat dir deine Mami nie beigebracht, dass man nicht mit Messern spielt?"

Wanted: Weapons of Fate


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Am besten sind ja eigentlich die Sprüche der Einheiten aus Warcraft und Starcraft:

*Acolyte*
"All I see is blackness... oh, my hood's down."
"MY LIFE FOR AIUR! Err, I mean, Ner'zhul."

*Abomination*
"We come in peace... es"

*Sorceress*
"For the End-of-the-World spell, press Ctrl-Alt-Delete."
"Click me baby, one more time."
 "Maybe you should get a strategy guide."

*Dryad*
"I'm not the Dryad you're looking for."


----------



## hawkytonk (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Aus Gothic3 gibts da auch ein schönes Zitat:
Frage (NPC): Was würdest du sagen, wenn ich den Namen gar nicht kenne?
Antwort: Dann würde ich gar nichts sagen; dann würde ich dir sehr sehr weh tun.

Oder MaxPayne2: Have no fear, Vlad is here.


----------



## AzraelSEt (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Guybrush: "How can you see without eyeballs?" - Murray: "How can you walk around without a brain? Some things no one can answer."

Monkey Island


----------



## Joe_2000 (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Bin mir bei dem Farcry Zitat nicht ganz sicher:

"Ich liebe den Geruch von verbranntem Kunststoff am Morgen"

War mir beim Kunststoff nicht sicher, das sagt aber zumindest diese tolle Seite: http://game-quotes.com   Sorry PCG, zu spät.


----------



## insaneduck (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Nur wegen diesem Zitat habe ich mich hier angemeldet:

"Red, blue or green?"
"It's red or blue in the movie!"
"So, the green?"
"No not the green!!!"

BOOM!

Aus Max Payne 1. Habe mich jedesmal vor lachen weggelegt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Hey bei Monkey Island fehlt mir irgendwie "Hinter dir, ein dreiköpfiger Affe!"


----------



## Ravecreator (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Gothic 3:
NPC: Und du hast also die Barriere zerstört und die Drachen aus Korinis vertrieben? Und das soll ich dir glauben...
namenloser Held: Tja, der eine kann, der andere nicht. ICH kann, DU nicht...


----------



## Ravecreator (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

ach ja...
Day of the Tentacle:
Was will ein Tentakel mit einer Bowlingkugel?
Keine Ahnung. Hilft wahrscheinlich bei der Bewältigung von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen....


----------



## DeadBody666 (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Hätte da auch noch einen aus Postal Running with scissors wenn man jemanden mit nem Flammenwerfer oder so abfackelt sagt der Freak:
Smells like grilled chicken!


----------



## joy-killer (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

NPC zu Spieler: "Euer Schritt wirkt geschmeidig."
TES: Oblivion


----------



## Xardas1 (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Aus Gothic:

"Immer schön weitersammeln!"
"Was denkst du was ich hier mache?? -- Mir die Eier schaukeln?"


Aus Gothic 3:

"Der eine kann der andere nicht.. Ich kann du nicht"


----------



## AshLambert (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also bei Sacred 2 sind mir einige lustige Quotes aufgefallen.
Angefangen bei den Creature Death comments, zB. 'Schniepel', 'Hätte ich doch nur auf meine Alte gehört' usw, über Grabsteininschriften
wie zB:


> Drachen sind nachtragend,
> hier liegt die Frau des Fast Drachtentöters
> 
> Hier könnte Ihr Name stehen - 0800-KillOr
> ...



die Loadingscreen silly messages ganz am Anfang:



> <singing> I can't get no... bug infection...
> 
> Another visitor ... stay a while ... stay forever!
> 
> ...



Dann noch die diversen idle character comments. Mit den Stimmen von Worf und Data umso cooler. 
Jap, alles ganz lustig. Leider war der Rest vom Game ne Enttäuschung. :<

Zu Gothic könnte man sicher auch noch ne Menge sagen.

Nicht unbedingt ein quote, aber bei Morrowind gabs nen lustigen Bug, wenn man auf Personen draufsprang änderte sich der Voicepitch und die haben plötzlich viel höher und schneller gelabert. Wurde später glaube gefixt. Aber ich hab damals Tränen gelacht. xD


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion:
Ein paar Zitate von M'aiq der Lügner der sich über nicht vorhandene Dinge oder Geheimnisse des Spiels lustig macht:

- Füße sind zum Laufen da. Hände sind zum Schlagen da. Oder Schütteln. Oder Winken. Manchmal zum Klatschen.

- Manche Leute wollen besondere Bögen, die zu lange zum Laden brauchen und besondere Pfeile namens Bolzen erfordern. M’aiq hält sie für Idioten.

- Ich will nicht auf dem Rücken eines Pferdes kämpfen. So ruiniert man nur ein gutes Pferd… das heißt, ein gutes Abendessen.

- Ich habe Drachen gesehen. Vielleicht seht Ihr einen Drachen. Ich werde nicht verraten, wo ich einen gesehen habe. Vielleicht habe ich’s ja gar nicht.

- Werwölfe? Wer? Wölfe? Menschen, die Wölfe sind? Viele Wölfe. Überall. Viele Menschen. Das reicht für M’aiq.

- Es ist gut, die Leute bekleidet zu sehen. M’aiq trägt Kleider. Wer will schon M’aiq nackt sehen? Kranke, kranke Leute. Sehr traurig.

- M’aiq geht am liebsten allein auf Abenteuer. Andere sind nur im Weg. Und sie reden, reden, reden.


----------



## AshLambert (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

'Why do Khajits lick their butts?
...to get the taste of khajit cooking out of their mouths.'


----------



## fsm (6. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Riddick Zitat ist glaub ich falsch
> "Es ist nicht der Sturz der dich tötet. Sondern der aufprall"
> bei meiner englischen Version mit deutschem Untertitel wenigstens


Er sagt: "It's the sudden stop at the ground." - PCGames hat also doch irgendwie recht


----------



## Yggdra (6. August 2009)

*AW:*



baummonster schrieb:


> Ach ganz vergessen:
> 
> Its time to kick ass and chew bubblegum. And I'm all out of gum - Duke Nukem


   Wurde zwar im Spiel verwendet, ist aber eigentlich aus dem Film "They Live" aus dem Jahre 1988.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena:

"When death calls, don't be in a hurry to answer." - Riddick


----------



## frager (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Aus *Killing Floor* wenn man versucht einen Mitspieler zu heilen.
-Stand still, or I'll stick it where the Sun don't bloody shine. 
-I'm trying to heal you, not bloody tickle you.


----------



## baummonster (6. August 2009)

*AW:*



Yggdra schrieb:


> baummonster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach ganz vergessen:
> ...


   Jein. Die Idee zu dem Spruch kommt aus dem Film, aber dort is er anders formuliert *klugscheiss mode off*


----------



## Kasharo (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Baldur's Gate II:

Lilarcor:

Wouldn't it be cool if you could dual-wield me?
My daddy was a + 12 hackmaster!

Minsc:
Go for the eyes, Boo, go for the eyes! 
Don't teach my hamster to suck out eggs!
Ooh, squirrels! Quick, Boo, throw some nuts!

Imoen:
Just like old times - except for the torture and all that.


----------



## Demondead (7. August 2009)

*AW:*



> Gerald: "Hast ne Erkältung?"
> Jethro: "Hatschi...Du bist ja echt unerfahren..."
> Gerald: "Nicht so unerfahren um nicht zu wissen wie man Fisstech am besten einnimmt...man schiebt die Haut zurück und reibt..."
> Jethro: "Wo?"
> Gerald: "Na da, wo man die Haut zurückschieben kann Jethro..."


The Witcher


----------



## stockduck (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Sehr gut finde ich die ganzen sprüche in WC3

Alle Menschen Figuren:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np4hMM3eBQ8

Orcs, UD und Elfen sind natürlich auch zu finden.

Da sind schon ein paar geile dabei. Einer meiner lieblinge:

Ritter: "Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist blau. Nein, gelb... ahhhh!"
(Anspielung auf Ritter der Kokosnuss)

Ritter: "Ich sage niemals nie"
(Anspielung auf Ritter der Kokosnuss)

Priester: "Zu den Nebenwirkungen zählen trockener Mund, Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Harnstau, schmerzhafter rektaler Juckreitz, Halluzinationen, Demenz, Psychose, Koma, Tod und Mundgeruch. Magie eignet sich nicht für alle. Fragt euren Arzt oder Apotheker."


----------



## Occulator (7. August 2009)

*Deus Ex*

Junky mit LAM: "Aaag get out of here! I got a bomb!"
JC: "A bomb is a bad choice for close ranged combat ..."

JC: "Bravery is not a function of firepower"

Simons: "Here I am again, like your own reflection in a hall of mirrors."
JC: "That makes me one ugly son of a ***."

    Page: "Soon, I will become pure energy. I will burn like the brightest star."
    JC: "You 're gonna burn - alright."


----------



## Sprudelmax (7. August 2009)

Bei Rayman 3:

1. Knaar: Meiner ist dicker als deiner.
2.Knaar: Na und? Dafür ist meiner länger als deiner. Ich kann sogar meine Nase damit berühren!
3.Knaar: Mann, könnt ihr mal von was anderem reden?!


----------



## Briareos (7. August 2009)

*Overlord:*

"Zwerge sind wandernde, nach bier stinkende, wütende Bärte."

Und aus aktuellem Anlass ... *Guybrush aus Monkey Island:*

"Zahle nie mehr als 50 Mark für ein Computerspiel."


----------



## LWHAbaddon (7. August 2009)

Portal, GlaDOS:

- "Thank you for helping us help you help us all."

- "Do you think I'm trying to trick you with Reverse Psychology? I mean, seriously now. "

-"Didn't we have some fun though? Remember when the platform was sliding into the fire pit and I said, 'Goodbye' and you were like 'NOOO WAAAY' and I was all 'we pretended we were going to murder you'. That was great..."

- "That thing you burned up isn't important to me, it's the fluid catalytic cracking unit. It makes shoes for orphans... nice job breaking it, hero. "

"Good news. I figured what that thing you just incinerated did. It was a morality core they installed after I flooded the Enrichment Center with a deadly neurotoxin, to make me stop flooding the Enrichment Center with a deadly neurotoxin. So get comfortable while I warm up the neurotoxin emitters. "

- "When I said "deadly neurotoxin," the "deadly" was in massive sarcasm quotes. I could take a bath in this stuff. Put in on cereal, rub it right into my eyes... honestly, it's not deadly at all... to *me*. You, on the other hand, are going to find its deadliness... a lot less funny. "


----------



## Sprudelmax (7. August 2009)

Auch aus Overlord:
Lehrmeister-Scherge: Ich bin zu alt für das alles... Ich glaub ich such mir eine dunkle Ecke und etwas, auf das ich einschlagen kann.


----------



## marc-1 (7. August 2009)

Auch Warcraft Serie:
Orc Fußsoldaten:
"Komm zu Armee, haben Sie gesagt..."
"Schau die die Welt an, haben Sie gesagt..."
"UND NU?"

Sacred 2 die Idle Sprüche.
z.B. Schattenkrieger:
"HIIILLLLFEEE, der Spieler will mich verhungern lassen!"
"Schon gut, lass die Zeit, ICH BIN SCHON TOT!"

nicht wirklich nen Zitat, aber sehr Funny:
der Tempelwächter hat zwischendurch ein Problem mit seiner Batterie, man hört den Sound von einem "sterbenden" Elektrogerät und der Tempelwächter fällt steif um und bleibt kurz auf dem Boden liegen.


----------



## Rakyr (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Da muss ich auch mal was schreiben... zu Halo:

Gegner:
"Eat this, sh** face."
"Come out! You're only making this worse for yourself...And me!" 
"I will rip your head from its socket!"
"Die, you monster!"
"Stupid, fu**ing Human!"
"There he is.... DIE, MEAT!"
"Change your panties and flush it out!" 
"Save the last dance for me..." - wenn man einen tötet
 "Lousy piece of crap."

Ich kenne keine Spiele Serie die soviele Sprüche hat wie Halo. Alle 3 zusammen sind geschätzt locker 600-800 Sprüche wenn nicht mehr.
Am besten ist mir immer noch die Szene im Gedächtnis geblieben, wo so ein kleiner Grunt eine Plasmagranate auf mich wirft, ich ausweiche und der einen seiner Freunde trifft und dann "Oooooohhhh Shiiiit!!!!"

Oder wie Avery Johnson zu einer Alien-Leiche hingelaufen ist, "Get up, SO I CAN KILL YOU AGAIN!" gebrüllt hat und nochmal ein Magazin reingepulvert hat.

Ach, ich liebe diese Spiele


----------



## Montanox (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Dungeon Keeper 2 

Um Mitternacht: "Happy Hexen-Hour - jeder Fluch zum halben Preis!"


----------



## DAngel70 (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Day of the Tentacle

 Hoagie zu Bernard wie sie durch die Zeit stürzen: "Bernard, komm her damit ich dich schlagen kann."


----------



## iMh0t3p (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Gothic 3:
Frage: "Hast du Angst?"
Antwort: "Ich geb' dir gleich Angst!"


2-köpfiger Oger aus Warcraft 2:
"Bereit, Meister!"
"Aber ich nicht!"


Duke Nukem 3D am Duke-Flipper im ersten Level:
"I don't have time to play with myself."
Duke Nukem-Tisch in Balls of Steel:
"Now I have time to play with myself!"


Monkey Island 3, Guybrush zu Blassido:
"Ich habe Schnee gesehen, der brauner ist als du."


----------



## Bubbleman (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Sehr gelacht habe ich in VAMPIRE-THE MASQUERADE-BLOODLINES (deutliche Empfehlung an dieser Stelle!) über eine Textpassage, die eine Wahrsagerin am Strand von Santa Monica von sich gibt:

"Ob du das Spiel gewinnst oder nicht, ist nicht wichtig. Die Hauptsache ist, dass du es gekauft hast."


----------



## Gocklerli (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

CoD4 MW:


"Auf den Feind richten!" - Anweisung auf einem US-Raketenwerfer


----------



## WackyWildWorm (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Gears of War 1+2:

Marcus Fenix: "Halt die Klappe, Baird!"

Gears of War 2:

Marcus Fenix: "Wie geht's dir?"
Dominic Santiago: "Muss gehen... anders geht's eben nicht."

Den besten mit den Keksen hat mir ja schon einer vorweg genommen


----------



## Spambot (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Aus Halo 3:

Marine:
"Das ist für die ganzen Weiber, die ich nicht flachlegen kann, weil ich gegen euch Hackfressen kämpfen muss"
"I like the Brutes. Got a lot of area to shoot, know what I mean?" 
"Nice driving...NOT!" 
"You killed the Chief, YOU BASTARDS!"
"I heard their main weakness is bananas; do we have any bananas?"

Brute:
"Deine Mama macht es außerhalb der Paarungszeit"


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Der Mentor aus Dungeon Keeper 2 hat das Spiel doppelt so gut gemacht.   

"Eine verlorene Seele ist soeben in Euren Dungeon gekommen - nein, sie ist gerade wieder 'rausgerannt. "
"Eure Geschöpfe bewundern ehrfürchtig Euer Talent."
"Euer Dungeon ist sogar nocoh leerer als Euer Kopf, Keeper!"
"Eure Geschöpfe verlangen Kuchen und guten Wein."
"Euer Dungeon ist voller Joghurt!"
"Nie etwas Essen, das größer ist als der eigene Kopf, Keeper!"
"Eure Imps sind überarbeitet."
"Eure Geschöpfe wählen Euch zum besten Keeper aller Zeiten."


----------



## Wildchild666 (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

the witcher ist ja wohl mal einfach nur falsch... da geht auf deutsch der komplette wortwitz verloren!

auf english sagt Geralt (in etwa) : "sex, power, power, sex... both have something in common. it is about fucking others"


----------



## Wildchild666 (7. August 2009)

*AW:*

Psychonauts.
Razputin schmuggelt sich in ein Sommercamp ein, ein erfahrener Psychonaut versucht seine Gedanken zu lesen und scheitert.

Razputin : "My Name..."

Coach Orleander fällt ihm ins Wort : "starts with a D!!!!"

Razputin :"...is Razputin!"

geniale Szene, sogar aus dem Intro ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPUZIagbl94


----------



## DivinusVictor (7. August 2009)

C&C Renegade

Soldat: Sie wollen alleine gegen die ganze Mannschaft kämpfen?

Havoc: Klingt unfair, vielleicht sollte ich mit links schießen!


----------



## Ihr (7. August 2009)

Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory :
"Bist du ein Ninja?"

Gab es nicht mal irgendwann wann ein Hack n´ Slay in dem der Protagonist, jedes mal wenn man ihn irendwo hinschickt, "Tod dem Bösen!" oder 
"Keine Gnade!" rief?


----------



## Coldharbour (8. August 2009)

FarCry: Doyle zu Jack

Doyle: "Haben sie Val irgendwo gesehen?
Jack: "Wenn Sie sich als Söldner verkeidet hat und auf mich schießt, dann ja"

Mafia: Am Flughafen

Tommy: "Hey Sam wie konntest du so schnell das Auto reparieren, du hättest Mechaniker werden sollen!"
Sam: "Nein, ist mir zu schmutzig der Job"


----------



## Siegbert88 (8. August 2009)

C&C Renegade
Gehe zu einem Gegner und drücke benutzen:
"Tick, du bist"


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (8. August 2009)

aus "the day of the tentacle":

Hoagie: Na toll! Ich sitze in der Kolonialzeit fest, die Tentakel übernehmen die Welt und die Toilette kommt hoch.


----------



## Netzschwinger (8. August 2009)

Schön sind auch die Sprüche bei CoH, wenn man eine Einheit oft und schnell hintereinander anklickt. Zum Beispiel bei den Engländern: "Nimm deine schmierigen Griffel von der Maus!"


----------



## Rookster (8. August 2009)

Aus Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines:

Malkavianer bleibt vorm Stop-Schild stehen und sagt demselbigen:
"No, YOU stop!"
Nachdem das Stop-Schild nicht antwortet:
"All right, you've won. But you've made yourself a terrible enemy!"


----------



## Rookster (8. August 2009)

Aus Mercenaries 2: World in Flames:
Venezuelanischer, armer Zivilist wenn man vorbeikommt:
"Why should an American video game company care about us?"


----------



## ujk786 (9. August 2009)

Aus Call of Duty 4, von Cpt. Price (er ruhe in Frieden):
"Soap? Wie hat jemand mit dem Namen überhaupt die Grundausbildung geschafft?"

Auch aus CoD4, von Gaz, nachdem man die Melone zerschneidet:
"Ihre Obsttötungsfähigkeiten sind erstaunlich!"

Aus Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30:
Mac: "Wir müssen die Deutschen vor dem Frühstück erwischen!"
Allen (oder Garnett?!):
"Was essen die Deutschen eigentlich zum Frühstück? Würstchen? Toast? Oder etwa kleine Kinder?"
Mac: "Ok Witzbold, du kommst mit mir."

Aus Der Pate: Das Spiel, von Sonny Corleone:
"Wenn du wissen willst, wo die Scheiße herkommt, musst du flussaufwärts schwimmen."

Auch aus Der Pate: Das Spiel, von Clemenza:
"Die Kanone bleibt im Wagen, aber die Cannoli kannst du behalten."


----------



## ujk786 (9. August 2009)

Aus Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory:
Söldner: "Ein echter Ninja!"
Sam: "Wenn du nicht sofort deine Klappe hälst, werde ich dich töten müssen."
Söldner: "Whow, ein echter Ninja will mich töten! Wie geil!"

Auch aus Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory:
Söldner Nr.1: "Hast du das Zimmer nach Wanzen abgesucht?"
Söldner Nr.2: "Ja, hab ich."
Söldner Nr.1: "Wo hast du denn nachgesehen?"
Söldner Nr.2: "Ähhm auf den Tischen und so ..."
Söldner: Nr.1: "Du hast auf den Tischen nach Abhörmikrofonen gesucht?"
Söldner: Nr.2: "Ähh ja ..."
Söldner: Nr.1: "Und? Hast du Welche gefunden?"
Söldner Nr.2: "Nein."
Söldner Nr.1: "Lass mal, ich geh nachsehen ..."


----------



## agvoter (9. August 2009)

Es ist zwar kein wirklicher Spruch, aber bei der Stelle, wo ein Pirat in Monkey Island 1 Werbung für Loom macht, habe ich wirklich laut gelacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (9. August 2009)

Aus "Simon the Sorcerer 2", in der einsamen Hütte bei den Rollenspielern... 

Gamemaster: Ich habe hier einen freien Charakter für dich.
Simon: Da steht, dass ich ein Journalist bin, der Computerspiele testet und bewertet?
Gamemaster: Ja, ein Computer ist so eine Art magischer Kasten...
Simon: Ich weiß, ich weiß. Ich arbeite also für eine PC-Spiele-Zeitschrift?
Gamemaster: Genau. Du hast kein bißchen Humor.
Simon: Hey! Rede nicht in diesem Ton mit mir.
Gamemaster: Ich meine doch dein Charakter.
Simon: Ach so, du meinst, dass ich einem Spiel 64% gebe, nur weil es nicht von einem kalifornischen Hersteller ist?
Gamemaster: Ich sehe, du hast das Grundprinzip begriffen.


----------



## Rookster (9. August 2009)

Korgan aus Baldur's Gate 2: "Ich hatte schon mehr Spaß als ich besoffen in der Gosse lag und aus allen Körperöffnungen geblutet habe..."


----------



## Dreamcatcher (11. August 2009)

When you come to hell, tell 'em I've sent you. You'll get a group discount.
Caleb in Blood 2

Xerx (während er mit dem Aufzug nach oben fährt): You can follow me into hell.
Rayne (zu sich selbst): All right. He's from my family...
Rayne (laut): Hell's the other way, idiot!
Bloodrayne 2


----------



## mystii (13. August 2009)

schöne idee!!
Terranerheld "Jim Raynor" im Starcraft Trailer (gehört für mich auch zum game):

HELL...its about time!!! ganz großes kino^^

ich steh zwar grad aufm schlauch aus welchem game der spruch is, meine aber es war diablo! aahhh...da kann mir bestimmt wer auf die sprünge helfen von euch:

"Hail to the king baby"


----------



## xdave78 (13. August 2009)

DoTT ganz am Anfang nachdem die "Hamster Post" geläutet hat:

Laverne:"Look Hoagie its a Hamster...just what I need for dissection lab tomorrow."

Hoagie:" I Think I need it for the band, Laverne....you know, we could bite its head off or whatever"

Auf Deutsch nochmal:

"Ding Dong"
Laverne :"Schau mal Hoagie ein Hamster...genau was ich für den Bio-Unterricht(Sezier Stunde?!) morgen brauche" 
Hoagie:" Ich denke ich brauch ihn für die Band, Laverne..Du weisst schon, wir könnten ihm den Kopf abbeissen oder so"


----------



## BlueCipher (13. August 2009)

Runes of Magic - ein ZIEMLICH hohes Tier in 
Varanas:
Willkommen, Abenteurer. Ich bin Marisus, 
Generalsekretär des Auges der Weisheit. Privat 
nennt man mich 'Chef'. Ich bin jetzt 43 Jahre alt 
und meine Hobbys sind Gymnastik und das 
Delegieren von Aufgaben.


----------



## DonBarcal (13. August 2009)

Serious Sam: 
"Rocket Roll!" (beim Aufheben des Raketenwerfers)
"Now you're all fired!" (beim Aufheben des Flammenwerfers)

Dark Project:
Wache: "ich werde mir ein Scheibchen von Euch abschneiden!"
Wache: "Ich kenne Fische, die härter zuschlagen."
Wache: "Mein kleiner Bruder kann das besser und der ist erst fünf."


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (13. August 2009)

The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion:
Ich habe hier noch alle restlichen Zitate von M'aiq der Lügner:

"M’aiq wünscht sich einen Colovianischen Pelz-Helm. Praktisch, doch elegant. M’aiq ist sehr traurig, dass er keinen hat."

"M’aiq glaubt, die Kinder sind unsere Zukunft. Aber er will nicht, dass sie unseren Spaß verderben."

"M’aiq findet sein Volk schön. Auch die Leute aus Argonien sind schön. Sie sehen besser aus als je zuvor."

"M’aiq wünscht, er hätte einen Stock aus Fischlein, um ihn Euch zu geben. Wie schade, dass er keinen hat."

"Manche Leute wollen ihre Waffen werfen. Das erscheint M’aiq sehr dumm. Wenn man seine Waffe in der Hand hält, braucht man nur eine."

"Die Leute hören immer gern eine gute Fabel. M’aiq muss aber noch eine finden. Vielleicht eines Tages."

"M’aiq ist froh über seinen Kompass. Erleichtert es, Sachen zu finden. Viel besser, als wie ein Narr herumzustolpern."

"Warum sollte ich einen Stab schwingen? Ein Streitkolben schmerzt mehr. Oder ein Schwert. Aber man kann mit Schwertern keine Feuerbälle verschießen."

"Heute ist es viel einfacher, herumzukommen. Nicht wie früher. Zu viel Lauferei. Natürlich hält M’aiq nichts vom Laufen ab, wenn er will."

"Levitation ist etwas für Idioten. Warum sollte man levitieren (fliegen) wollen? Wenn man einmal hoch oben ist, kann man sowieso nur noch runter gehen."

"Ich weiß nicht, warum man ein Gebäude zerstören sollte. Es dauert lange, bis es gebaut ist. Sehr lange."


----------



## Lauei123 (13. August 2009)

Gothic-Serie

"Erstmal Pause machen!"
"Erstmal was trinken!"
"Erstmal was essen!"

klingen so zwar nicht lustig, aber die Betonung machts aus.

und aus dem einser:
Held: Deine Mutter treibts mit Ziegen
Söldner: Das tut sie vermutlich wirklich

Held: Weswegen bist du hier?
Koch: Es gab da ein kleines Missverständniss zwischen einem Gast, einem Hackebeil und mir...


----------



## Dark2Devil (13. August 2009)

WC3 -

Jägerin: "Ich locke den Feind mit einem Menschen Ruf. Ich bin ja so ungezogen, ich bin ja so ungezogen!"
Zauberbrecher: "Ihr wollt wissen wie man Untote kriegt? Ich sag euch wie man Untote
kriegt. Einer von denen zieht ein Messer, einer von euch eine Knarre.
Dann schicken die euren man in Krankenhaus und den anderen ins
Leichenschauhaus. So kriegt man Untote."


----------



## Exituskiller (13. August 2009)

Blablabla Mr. Freeman


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (13. August 2009)

[size=14pt][/size]Tolle Idee, PCGames! Ich weiß auch noch eins...

Aus *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis*:

Indy hat gerade Sophia befreit und sie umarmen sich.
Sophia: „ Ist das eine Schiffsrippe in deiner Hose oder freust du dich so, mich zu sehen? “

Ist so schön zweideutig...vor allem, weil man zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Spiel wirklich eine Schiffsrippe im Inventar hat^^


----------



## GrafGurKe (13. August 2009)

"hinter dir, ein dreiköpfiger affe!" 

das kommt glaub ich aus irgendweinen lucas arts spiel. ich glaube jedi knight


----------



## tastenklopper (14. August 2009)

Ihr habt die NoOneLivesForever-Reihe vergessen.

Da gab's etliche herrliche Dialoge.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2009)

tastenklopper schrieb:


> Ihr habt die NoOneLivesForever-Reihe vergessen.


   naja
dann bring du doch ein paar Kalauer


----------



## asiancy (14. August 2009)

haha
sam fisher und lambert voll geil


----------



## JimmyTudeski (14. August 2009)

Aus GTA Vice City.

Nachdem Tommy Vercetti und Lance Vance die Uniformen zweier Cops geklaut und angezogen haben:

Lance: Ooh, passt perfekt.
Tommy: Ist ein bisschen eng im Schritt
Lance: Oh ja ja. meine auch, meine auch.


----------



## plasmaniac (14. August 2009)

A propos GTA:
Passant in San Andreas:
"You´re like my asshole, always holding up shit!"


----------



## DonBarcal (15. August 2009)

aus Max Schmerz^^

"Red, Blue or Green?"

"It's always Red or Blue in the Movie!"

"So, the Green?"

"No not the Green!!!"

Booooom!   

Edit: Oh, das hat ja schon jemand geschrieben *schäm*


----------



## Arhey (15. August 2009)

Naja die meisten Sachen hier sind gar nicht witzig....


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. August 2009)

Arhey schrieb:


> Naja die meisten Sachen hier sind gar nicht witzig....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peppienator (16. August 2009)

Aus Serious Sam 2:

Sam: "This Game is full of Bugs!"


----------



## Justvisiting (17. August 2009)

Aus Max Payne 2

Mobster 1: What about moving?
Mobster 2: What about it? Put one foot in front of the other.


----------



## Gunter (17. August 2009)

aus Outlaws:

"Marshal James Anderson. Once a lawman, always a lawman. Boys...did I tell you how much I hate lawmen?"


----------



## Dashorst (10. April 2010)

*AW: Special - PCG-Humor-Almanach: Lustige Zitate aus PC-Spielen - Machen Sie mit! - Update -*

Sacred 2 -Ladebildschirm: It´s not a bug it´s a feature!
"..." ....gnidaol...
oder auch Schattenkrieger: "verdammtes...PIEP... hä... wo kommt das denn her?
auch aus s2: Grab: R.I.P. rest in pieces...


----------

